# Where to scout?



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Where would it be worth scouting at right now , because with gas prices I would like to know the best general area to scout. So if u can help me by telling me where the most birds seem to be that would be awesome. Thanks for the help.

Shed blood in the skies boys!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It might help if you put where your located.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Goose Destroyer said:


> Where would it be worth scouting at right now , because with gas prices I would like to know the best general area to scout. So if u can help me by telling me where the most birds seem to be that would be awesome. Thanks for the help. Im located in Bismarck but i will drive to kill geese so any help.
> 
> Shed blood in the skies boys!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

minot area held quite a few this last weekend with 109 layin on the ground after my group finished off the 4 day weekend


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am calling BS to Drakerspanker. You guys may have shot 109 but unless you rubbed a magic bottle you did not shoot them in Minot. Unless of course you water swatted them on a roost. I think 99.9% of the Minot guys here will confirm that the birds were spread out and I know when we were done on the openner and came back into town there was at least 12 parties set up and they were still in their spreads. Everyone I have talked to that hunted the Minot area struggled.

I guess I should tell everyone that I shot my band in Wahpeton and there was 40 other bands in that flock.

I think Drakerspanker must have some kind of agenda. :roll:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I think this basic question was just asked a few days ago. :roll: :roll: Go scout for yourself. Do you think gas prices are any cheaper for the guys that are actually putting the miles on their trucks and doing the scouting? Why would anyone give out scouting reports on a public forum is beyond my understanding.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We hunted South of Minot all weekend and averaged 150-200 miles a night.

The birds are very scattered and they aren't patterning worth a darn to boot. The early season isn't a gimme anymore, what a difference 5 years makes.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

ya the birds were spread out i kno this i hunted the area....we hunted 46 miles away from our first spot on fri. and 53 miles away from our spot on sat. we found a lot of birds around the oran area yea it was a far drive but we stayed in minot for the weekend....im not from the area but i know ppl from there....yea theres some birds in whap....but i don't have my set up with me....its all back home in southern mn....but i know some boys from grand forks that i go huntin with and we went to minot to stay....we scouted an average of 3-4 hours a night


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

drake spanker, you need to chill.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

drake spanker,
Consider this your first and only warning. Personal attacks will not be tolerated!! 
Please read the forum rules again before posting.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Goose Destroyer said:


> Where would it be worth scouting at right now , because with gas prices I would like to know the best general area to scout. So if u can help me by telling me where the most birds seem to be that would be awesome. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Shed blood in the skies boys!


I'll let you know where all the birds are when i find them myself after multiple days of scouting at 11 MPG. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's cool, anyone who had consistent birds this weekend....I'm jealous. Still hard to believe we're laying in stubble again. :beer:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I don't know of an area that the birds did work they way they normally do I talked to people hunting in many different areas spread out all across the state and they were having the same problem I was was having and that was the birds were just not being loyal to a field day in and day out


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Was the same way in south central nodak. Birds feed in field A one evening night and field B the next morning with the occasional stragler. Can only get better. Right?


----------

